# Selway River Hot springs



## sean_d_85 (Apr 23, 2012)

So I keep hearing of tiny hot springs on the selway. Has anybody been to any of them and are they worth hiking to? We launch Friday the 8th and looking to go on a couple side hikes. If anyone knows of anything let me now. Thanks


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never been up there, but I don't think it is that great. You can see a photo if you follow the link below. If you are looking for good side hikes try, Goat Creek, Bear Creek and Moose Creek, you can also hike to Tony Point Lookout. Looks like you will have a great flow, have a good trip it's one of the best there is.

Selway


----------



## NWestslope (Feb 27, 2012)

Up Running creek and up Three links creek, both take some time to get to 4+ miles. I have never been to either but a good friend has been to both and says that 3 links in some years is pretty beat up from the Elk and can also have mites. He says Running creek is good but closer to 6 or so miles. I recommend hiking up Bear creek or Elevator Mt.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, up three links creek is Sturart hotsprings. (46.138 x 115.09) I have made the hike a few times. Bring a tarp (or blow up kids pool and gardon hose) and be prepared to do some work, but I like them and they are nice and warm. maybe 101-103?? Running creek is more like a "warm mud spring." Went once but didn't get a soak. 

The link below lists most Id hot spring and thier gps. good luck

Idaho Hot Springs USGS GPS Coordinates


----------

